# Built ford tough



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

I love my old Fords. Tough old trucks and tractors. I have been asked why I drive this old beat up truck when I have a new one also. The answer is a new half ton truck would never handle what my old one does. Factory 1986 F150 with 351 w , granny 4 speed, 9 inch 3.73 rear end. A perfect work truck. Pulls my 6600 anywhere I want to go.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All I can say is.....Don't hit your brakes at highway speeds! Nice outfit!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. Nice.. I'm the exact same way.. My daily driver is a 95' Bronco.. 366K on her & purrs..
I make sure the wife has a new one every 5-6 years & I keep truckin along in the Bronco..


----------



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> All I can say is.....Don't hit your brakes at highway speeds! Nice outfit!


I have brakes on 2 of those trailer axles also but I still stay back far away from other traffic in front of me. It is still not easy to stop even with the trailer brakes.


----------



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Lol.. Nice.. I'm the exact same way.. My daily driver is a 95' Bronco.. 366K on her & purrs..
> I make sure the wife has a new one every 5-6 years & I keep truckin along in the Bronco..


Yea I have a 2016 F150 Platinum but it is just to drive on long trips and the rest of the time it just sits in the driveway to look pretty, lol. I may drive it once or twice in 2 weeks time. Those Broncos are getting expensive now too. They are hard to find around here. The 1977 and earlier models are practically non existent here and when you do find one it usually sells for around 8000-10000 for one in bad shape and 20000 or more for a restored one.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sure don't build things like they use to.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

My friends all snickered when I told them that I was going to use my 2001 Ranger to move my 6000 lb skid steer around. I rarely move it more than 10 miles, but the 4.0L V6 moves the load just fine and with brand new brakes on both trailer axles I have no trouble pulling it 50 MPH and stopping when I need to.


----------



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thomas said:


> Sure don't build things like they use to.


No they dont. I have had this old truck over 10 years and worked it every day for one reason or another. I wouldnt even attempt to work a newer model like that. I would be afraid of breaking something in my 2016. I could probably walk up and kick it and cause a few thousand dollars in damage, lol.


----------



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

TraderMark said:


> My friends all snickered when I told them that I was going to use my 2001 Ranger to move my 6000 lb skid steer around. I rarely move it more than 10 miles, but the 4.0L V6 moves the load just fine and with brand new brakes on both trailer axles I have no trouble pulling it 50 MPH and stopping when I need to.


Yea those 4.0 motors are strong for their size. I had one with a 5 speed in a 96 ranger and it would bark tires in 4th gear, I was a teenager then and a little wild and crazy, lol, but it had a 3.55 running gear and was powerful and not too bad on gas either. That bobcat does have that truck squatted though. My only concern would be the suspension holding up but it looks like it has for a while now. They do have a towing capacity of 5000 lbs the best I can remember but can handle more if needed obviously.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

Rangers and F150's have their place. Don't try to carry a heavy load with them. they both have car rear axles. To carry weight you need full floating rear axle. and larger brakes. Have you ever broken an axle?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Amen on the 1986 Ford truck. I am still driving the 1986 Ford F-150 4x4 I bought when it was 7 months old. Equipped same as yours except 300 six. Love that old truck. Looked at a new truck 3 years ago, then decided to repaint the old workhorse and save many thousands so I could buy a little better tractor. Ha-Ha. A win-win for me


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Gary Webb said:


> Rangers and F150's have their place. Don't try to carry a heavy load with them. they both have car rear axles. To carry weight you need full floating rear axle. and larger brakes. Have you ever broken an axle?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have hauled 2 ton of sand in my 1986 F-150 several times while building a garage with no problems. Quarry guys don't seem to know how to load any less. I would hate to try that in one of the newer trucks. Mine did come with overload springs when I bought it used. Do not know if they are factory or added by original owner. Truck was bought as bank repo for balance on original note. Quite a bargain at the time as it had just over 5,000 miles on it.


----------

